# Cape Cod or New England/ breeder



## LisaL (Mar 17, 2012)

*Hi*

*I am wondering if anyone could give me names of some breeders in the New England are? I live on Cape Cod so preferably as close as possible, but will travel of course for a healthy sweet natured pup. I actually have a 4 month old yellow lab and am wanting to add a GR to our family within the next year. The GR would be more for my son who LOVES dogs and has high functioning autism. I'm a stay at home Mom and would be the one actually taking care of both the most and bringing him/her to training with him. Any advice on the best age of a dog, to add another? My lab girl just finished Kinder and we are going going through manners, then obedience and hopefully onto agility. Would it be best to wait until she is a year? Also we have no sex preference, but is it best to have another girl? We will not be spaying our girl until her first heat and then some. Thanks for any advice you can share : )*

*Lisa*


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I hear a lot of breeders who recommend 18 months old, till the next puppy. My personal recommendation depends on your experience with dogs in general, how your current dog is doing with all the training and how well the current dog will do with a puppy and other dogs. And of course how much time you have on your hands. Experienced dog people can properly socialize and train two puppies (sometimes more) at the same time, while caring for their adult dogs. This is not an expectation most breeders have for the average pet owner, assuming they have a life outside of their dogs. As far as breeders, make sure all four clearances are in place for both parents and going back in the pedigree 3-5+ generations.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I highly recommend Berna Welch of Pebwin

http://www.simplesite.com/pebwin/

Berna is in the Cape Cod area.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ugh-duplicate post!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Definitely Pebwin. There are also other breeders in the area. Do not be fooled by beautiful dogs. Make sure you see all four clearances on both parents and back for four more generations... if you go to them. Goldens 1, 2, and 3 were all 5 years apart. i lost each one five years apart... now I have a set of litter mates, as well as another two born 8 days apart. House training was a bear and the two "sets" are not as well trained as the ones who came as singles... I have six dogs, as well as a son with autism. My 9.5 year old Georgie is that son's dog. Georgie adores him and always has... I would wait until at least two years... but if you have the energy and it fits into your household, I say go for it!


----------



## LisaL (Mar 17, 2012)

*Thanks everyone for the great information. I do have experience with dogs, but it has been years since I had a Golden ... Saying the Golden would be more for my son, I dont mean that the pup would need to be by his side 24/7 or as a therapy dog to speak. But I would allow her to sleep in his room etc. I also would have my son be very involved in her care and training..he is doing great with our lab pup. Our lab loves other dogs. She is high energy and actually higher than most english labs, but I have her enrolled in classes as well as a great trainer comes twice a month ( the same trainer that teaches the STAR puppy program and all the other classes ) and she is doing GREAT!!! So I am very invested. I also only work 3 evenings a week, so I really enjoy going to the beaches and trails with our pup. We own our house ad have an acre of land, so there are multiple safe fenced in areas for more than one dog. I guess I just have to decide at what age would it be best for both dogs, to add to our family. This is where I am lacking in experience. Is ther typically an age where our lab would be more prone to not accepting a pup? She goes to the dog park weekly and is happy playing with other dogs, but would't it be different when its " her territory " ? Sorry for such a long post : )*

*Lisa*


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My first three Goldens were all five years apart..so golden #1 was ten years when #3 came along. Golden #3 died just as Goldens #4 and 5 were conceived... Goldens # 4 and 5 are 9.5 years old. The next in age is their 1/2 sister who is 7.5 years old. Then two who are 4.5 years and the last one is 2.5 years.... All get along just fine. The first three all got along well. The current six are fine... And we babysit some of our previous pups who also integrate well into our house. I would want to make sure my lab was trained well, first. And it is recommended by dog trainers to limit the interactions between them at first, so that the new pup bonds to you guys...


----------



## LisaL (Mar 17, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> My first three Goldens were all five years apart..so golden #1 was ten years when #3 came along. Golden #3 died just as Goldens #4 and 5 were conceived... Goldens # 4 and 5 are 9.5 years old. The next in age is their 1/2 sister who is 7.5 years old. Then two who are 4.5 years and the last one is 2.5 years.... All get along just fine. The first three all got along well. The current six are fine... And we babysit some of our previous pups who also integrate well into our house. I would want to make sure my lab was trained well, first. And it is recommended by dog trainers to limit the interactions between them at first, so that the new pup bonds to you guys...


 
*Thanks again for such helpful information. This all makes complete sense and gives me alot to think about and plan for. I appreciate your advise : ) You have your hands full with 6 huh? What fun it must be*
*aside from alot of work : )*

*Lisa*


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's my life: full time job, six Goldens, two sons (one almost 20 and the other almost 18), a husband..... My older son has "autism" and is labelled severely mentally retarded. The label in no way describes him...he has better comprehension and insight in most situations than most "normal" people. The dogs are easy, the kids are easy.. But I do tell most of my clients that I don't really like my dogs until they are one year of age.


----------



## LisaL (Mar 17, 2012)

*I despise some of the labels that go along with a child on the spectrum ( or adult ) Really. I haven't met anyone on the spectrum that didn't amaze me is some fashion, ya know? I enjoy every minute with my son ( minus the anxiety attacks ) Do you mind me asking, are you a trainer? *


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I take lessons to train my dogs. I am a student of animal behavior. My job is as a veterinarian. The best thing my husband and I did was to treat our special son as a typical child. He has turned into a wonderful young adult.


----------



## LisaL (Mar 17, 2012)

*Sounds like you've done an amazing job with a great attitude : ) *


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Alaine Hamilton of Dromara Goldens just moved to MA recently from MD.
Not sure if she is breeding yet, but you can ask.
Two of my three goldens came from her and they are wonderful.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

My Fletcher is a Beechwood boy from the Cape. You might talk to Deb. I think the best way to find her is on Facebook. I believe she has puppies on the ground now but I don't know if there are any available.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

From a person that has done this twice, i did not learn the first time, i got two,about 6-7 weeks apart,the first time, it was hard, then last year got a pup, when my yougest dog spirit was just over a year old,it was a mistake, to soon, i agree about 5 yrs.apart, is a good age to get a second dog.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If you are willing to drive off the Cape - Numoon Golden Retrievers in Blackstone, MA would be a breeder I would look into if I still lived there. She has done some breedings with DelMarva a breeder that is highly respected on this board.

My Brady is from Twin-Beau-D from Swansea, MA. He is 5 years old, and perfect in everyway.


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

There are lots of great breeders in the New England area. We started our search at Twin Beau D but couldn't get a pup in the time frame we were looking for. We also looked at Nautilus. We ended up going with Goldiva and are beyond pleased with our pup! Mary was great to work with and the ride up there was worth it! We went up twice from the time the pups were on the ground (just to visit) and then again to to pick him up. I just gave her info to someone else and it looks like she has a littler on the ground and one due in April  Good luck with your search.


----------

